# Has anyone posted a notice regarding 'tipping' in their vehicle?



## tlon7 (Dec 8, 2018)

I know this question can be responded to by any number of sardonic remarks (I can think of a few myself), but has anyone tried to post a small sign in their vehicle to the effect that 'Please Note: Uber drivers rely on tips to generate just a modest hourly rate. If you are satisfied with your service, please consider tipping." If you have done so or tried it out, do you think it had any positive effect (or negative effect)?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

TONS of threads already on this. Simply type "tip signs" into the search field.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

many have signs.

If you do it, I don't recommend saying that much. Short and simple.

I was in an Uber as a rider recently and the driver had a small yellow sign that clipped onto the rearview mirrior, Just said "Tips are greatly appreciated" with a smiley face.
I thought it was a pretty good sign. Easy to see from any seat in the vehicle.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Be blunt.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

A lemon ice business that used to be in my town used to have a jar out with a sign on it:

"Jackie pays us weekly...
VERY weakly!
Tips are greatly appreciated."​


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> many have signs.
> 
> If you do it, I don't recommend saying that much. Short and simple.
> 
> ...


Was it like this? These are being sold for ten bucks a pop which seems kind of pricey to me. Cheaper just to make your own. The biggest problem I see with this one though is the size. Seems really big to me.









For the interested they can be found at rideshare dot supplies. I have no financial interest in them, and frankly think they charge too much.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Was it like this? These are being sold for ten bucks a pop which seems kind of pricey to me. Cheaper just to make your own. The biggest problem I see with this one though is the size. Seems really big to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar in what it says but much smaller. That's why I liked it. 
^that design is a door hanger not supposed to go in cars

More like this in size


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Similar in what it says but much smaller. That's why I liked it.
> ^that design is a door hanger not supposed to go in cars
> 
> More like this in size
> ...


Yeah that's much better. Think I'll make up one for Uber and one for lyft. I've got pink paper for the lyft one and white print on a black background should work for Uber.

I will say there is one way to make the larger one work but I'll keep that off the public board in case I want to start making them and offering them for sale. Just pm if you're curious CGN.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I kind of like this but I would cut it right under the fuel line


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I kind of like this but I would cut it right under the fuel line


Completely agree.

Nice and in your face but not in a brute force way.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Back be4 the app allowed tipping I had a sign and receptacle.
Without getting scientific I believe I did equally as well except the cookie jar felt like found tax free money


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If it is a funny message , chances of tips go way higher... you got to make fun of yourself 
X- tips going to be tough, pax have less money ... business expense tips might bring up the avg, or out of town people 
Locals tight with wallets Monday through Thursday


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Back be4 the app allowed tipping I had a sign and receptacle. Without getting scientific I believe I did equally as well except the cookie jar felt like found tax free money


That tip jar is more likely to serve as a puke bucket or a piss bottle.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> That tip jar is more likely to serve as a puke bucket or a piss bottle.


Not to mention easily can be opened and robbed.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Here's mine :


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

I took a ride with someone with a long story about the need for tips because he’s busted tires and blah blah blah. I normally tip in this case I did not. It’s rude to put a sob story out there. And I don’t like feeling pressured by this tactic. A simple sign is annoying but I still tip. IMO a rider who never tips will not tip with a sign up.

For people with signs you should try 30 rides without it and 30 with and see if there’s any difference, good experiment.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I was thinking of this for sign:

“My Brother is in charge of IRS Audits”

“Tips are advisable”


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Seth619navy said:


> Here's mine :
> 
> View attachment 293425


Until he runs into me and gets one star.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mine is more of a warning


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dice Man said:


> Not to mention easily can be opened and robbed.


Unless there's a threat or implied threat, it's not robbery. It's theft.

Why does nobody know the difference???


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Unless there's a threat or implied threat, it's not robbery. It's theft.
> 
> Why does nobody know the difference???


Forgive me I am not highly educated like you.
But you disappointed your father becoming an Uber driver, he wants you to become an English teacher.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Guyinbp said:


> I took a ride with someone with a long story about the need for tips because he's busted tires and blah blah blah. I normally tip in this case I did not. It's rude to put a sob story out there. And I don't like feeling pressured by this tactic. A simple sign is annoying but I still tip. IMO a rider who never tips will not tip with a sign up.
> 
> For people with signs you should try 30 rides without it and 30 with and see if there's any difference, good experiment.


I went nearly 8 months without a tip sign. I added one last week. I log everything so I will know if it increased my tip percentage or not. So far it has, every PAX has tipped me since it has been up. Unfortunately I have not given enough rides to say yes it has helped. I'll know in a month.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

tlon7 said:


> I know this question can be responded to by any number of sardonic remarks (I can think of a few myself), but has anyone tried to post a small sign in their vehicle to the effect that 'Please Note: Uber drivers rely on tips to generate just a modest hourly rate. If you are satisfied with your service, please consider tipping." If you have done so or tried it out, do you think it had any positive effect (or negative effect)?


"What do bartenders, hairdressers, and servers have in common? They all get tips, buy none get you home safely!"


RideshareUSA said:


> "What do bartenders, hairdressers, and servers have in common? They all get tips, buy none get you home safely!"


But


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> "What do bartenders, hairdressers, and servers have in common? They all get tips, buy none get you home safely!"
> 
> But


The ambulance driver gets you to your destination safely but is not routinely tipped, The airline pilot also gets you home safely but is also not routinely tipped. Just as Ubers are not routinely tipped.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> The ambulance driver gets you to your destination safely but is not routinely tipped, The airline pilot also gets you home safely but is also not routinely tipped. Just as Ubers are not routinely tipped.


In neither case, either the Medic driving an ambulance, or the pilot, are they service industry employees.

They don't make sub-minimum wage for that matter either. Lot of Uber drivers do though, lots, and lots.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> The ambulance driver gets you to your destination safely but is not routinely tipped, The airline pilot also gets you home safely but is also not routinely tipped. Just as Ubers are not routinely tipped.


What a ridiculous argument!
Nonetheless, I do receive tips from the majority of my riders because, well lets just say, I approach rideshare very strategically. Thats all I can say without jeopardizing others copying me and diluting my profits.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> In neither case, either the Medic driving an ambulance, or the pilot, are they service industry employees.
> 
> They don't make sub-minimum wage for that matter either. Lot of Uber drivers do though, lots, and lots.


They are absolutely in the service industry they are providing a service. I don't care what someone is making or not making if I tip it is for good service not to compensate for other compensation. Servers in the US do not make sub minimum wage either.


RideshareUSA said:


> What a ridiculous argument!
> Nonetheless, I do receive tips from the majority of my riders because, well lets just say, I approach rideshare very strategically. Thats all I can say without jeopardizing others copying me and diluting my profits.


Good for you, the majority of drivers here do not report as much success as you seem to have thus it is not the norm for ride share.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> What a ridiculous argument!
> Nonetheless, I do receive tips from the majority of my riders because, well lets just say, I approach rideshare very strategically. Thats all I can say without jeopardizing others copying me and diluting my profits.


YES! Join those of us here that understand discussing some things on this board or anywhere kills the value of it. Trust me the list here is way too small.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> They are absolutely in the service industry they are providing a service. I don't care what someone is making or not making if I tip it is for good service not to compensate for other compensation. Servers in the US do not make sub minimum wage either.


I like you. Great sense of humor


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> They are absolutely in the service industry they are providing a service.


But they're not making a sub-minimum income which is generally the social litmus test for a tipping requirment.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> They are absolutely in the service industry they are providing a service. I don't care what someone is making or not making if I tip it is for good service not to compensate for other compensation. Servers in the US do not make sub minimum wage either.
> 
> Good for you, the majority of drivers here do not report as much success as you seem to have thus it is not the norm for ride share.


True. I was not very successful from the onset of my driver days. In time though, I simply realized how to work my area properly in regards to time(s), location, demographics, etc.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> But they're not making a sub-minimum income which is generally the social litmus test for a tipping requirment.


Does it? Tipped employees do not make sub-minimum wage. Now independent business owners and contractors very well may but that is as it should be.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Does it? Tipped employees do not make sub-minimum wage. Now independent business owners and contractors very well may but that is as it should be.


They don't make sub-minimum wage because of THE TIP! The tipping was required to bring them above that level.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> They don't make sub-minimum wage because of THE TIP! The tipping was required to bring them above that level.


Absolutely untrue. Tipped employees are required to make at least the minimum wage even if they receive few or no tips.

https://www.dol.gov/whd/state/tipped.htm


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Absolutely untrue. Tipped employees are required to make at least the minimum wage even if they receive few or no tips.
> 
> https://www.dol.gov/whd/state/tipped.htm


Jesus I can't believe I have to break this down for you like this.

Many if not most states have a lower minimum wage for service industry workers that are tipped because the TIPS bring them to or above their normal minimum wage. Either the states or the federal minimum wage of 7.25 an hour.

Let's take texas. Texas minimum for tipped employees is 2.13 they allow a tip credit of 5.12. What that means is the employee is expected to make 5.12 in tips, and to offset that the employer pays them 2.13 bringing the total to the mandated minimum wage.

It's THE TIPS that make it possible, and in many cases waiters and bar tenders can have days where they make less than minimum wage because they have cheap free loading customers who don't tip them.

Same with a lot of rideshare drivers really.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Jesus I can't believe I have to break this down for you like this.
> 
> Many if not most states have a lower minimum wage for service industry workers that are tipped because the TIPS bring them to or above their normal minimum wage. Either the states or the federal minimum wage of 7.25 an hour.
> 
> ...


Wrong again

Employers electing to use the tip credit provision must be able to show that tipped employees receive at least the minimum wage when direct (or cash) wages and the tip credit amount are combined. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, *the employer must make up the difference*.

https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.htm


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Wrong again
> 
> Employers electing to use the tip credit provision must be able to show that tipped employees receive at least the minimum wage when direct (or cash) wages and the tip credit amount are combined. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, *the employer must make up the difference*.
> 
> https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.htm


In many ways you really are clueless if you believe service industry workers have days where they don't make the minimum, and you're even more clueless if you believe that 1. the employer wants their employees reporting it so they employer has to pay the difference, or that the employee will report it for fear of being dismissed.

And really all of that aside the entire concept is an example of how the free market is not free and how the service industry pushed for and has relied on regulation to keep from having to pay their employees the legal minimum wage without tips. They're not only suppressing what they have to pay their employees through regulation, they're suppressing the wages of their employees.

It's a good example of how an industry uses regulations to their favor to suppress the market in their favor.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> In many ways you really are clueless if you believe service industry workers have days where they don't make the minimum, and you're even more clueless if you believe that 1. the employer wants their employees reporting it so they employer has to pay the difference, or that the employee will report it for fear of being dismissed.
> 
> And really all of that aside the entire concept is an example of how the free market is not free and how the service industry pushed for and has relied on regulation to keep from having to pay their employees the legal minimum wage without tips. They're not only suppressing what they have to pay their employees through regulation, they're suppressing the wages of their employees.
> 
> It's a good example of how an industry uses regulations to their favor to suppress the market in their favor.


It is the law if they follow it or not, I don't know. I do know when I worked as a server they did follow the law. On days that I did not make the minimum wage they did make up the difference, they were not happy about it but they did do it. As a server I made well over the minimum wage on the average so if that is regulation suppressing wages I don't believe it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is the law if they follow it or not, I don't know. I do know when I worked as a server they did follow the law. On days that I did not make the minimum wage they did make up the difference, they were not happy about it but they did do it.


Well, at least you admit to the fact they weren't happy. Most of the service industry folks I know, and I know a lot, have learned not to report days when they make less relying on the days they make more especially if they like the workplace.

I shouldn't have called you clueless above. That was overboard.



> As a server I made well over the minimum wage on the average so if that is regulation suppressing wages I don't believe it.


Again. You made more because of the TIPS. If you weren't receiving tips you would have been making the minimum wage because that's all they are legally required to pay you, and we know they wouldn't pay you more because they don't pay you that now based on what they believe someone else will pay you for the level of service you provide.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Well, at least you admit to the fact they weren't happy. Most of the service industry folks I know, and I know a lot, have learned not to report days when they make less relying on the days they make more especially if they like the workplace.
> 
> I shouldn't have called you clueless above. That was overboard.
> 
> Again. You made more because of the TIPS. If you weren't receiving tips you would have been making the minimum wage because that's all they are legally required to pay you, and we know they wouldn't pay you more because they don't pay you that now based on what they believe someone else will pay you for the level of service you provide.


Yes that is correct I would get the minimum wage just like retail workers got.... that is my whole point that they are not sub-minimum wage employees even if you do not tip them.... They are legally entitled to the same minimum wage that anyone else gets like retail workers etc.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes that is correct I would get the minimum wage just like retail workers got.... that is my whole point that they are not sub-minimum wage employees even if you do not tip them.... They are legally entitled to the same minimum wage that anyone else gets like retail workers etc.


With the caveat that they're tipped, and that they're not fired for reporting to their employer that they didn't make minimum. Which is in every way bs to put on the backs of employees.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> The ambulance driver gets you to your destination safely but is not routinely tipped, The airline pilot also gets you home safely but is also not routinely tipped. Just as Ubers are not routinely tipped.


You forgot to mention dude driving the hearse


Uberfunitis said:


> The ambulance driver gets you to your destination safely but is not routinely tipped, The airline pilot also gets you home safely but is also not routinely tipped. Just as Ubers are not routinely tipped.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> With the caveat that they're tipped, and that they're not fired for reporting to their employer that they didn't make minimum. Which is in every way bs to put on the backs of employees.


Have you ever worked in a restaurant as a tipped employee? Servers are funny creatures, they complain when they have to declare all their tips and then still don't really declare all their tips, and then they file complaints with the labor board if they are not paid minimum wage and the labor board goes after the employer. If servers are fired for having to have the employer make up their wages and don't follow up with it with the labor board that is one them.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> "What do bartenders, hairdressers, and servers have in common? They all get tips, but none get you home safely!"


That is the most funny thing. If you guys like that quote don't like my post click the up arrow above the quote and like RideshareUSA's post.

also I corrected the but.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I have a tip box in my car. It pulls in some extra cash for me. I should put something funnier than 'TIPS ARE GRATEFULLY APPRECIATED", though/

I like the one: EVERY TIME YOU TIP, CHUCK NORRIS ROUNDKICKS A JUSTIN BIEBER FAN!


----------



## tlon7 (Dec 8, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Forgive me I am not highly educated like you.
> But you disappointed your father becoming an Uber driver, he wants you to become an English teacher.


My father shines floors for a living. He doesn't care what I do as long as it keeps me out of jail.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

tlon7 said:


> My father shines floors for a living. He doesn't care what I do as long as it keeps me out of jail.


Your father can also shine your brain.
And you still have the chance to go to jail.


----------



## tlon7 (Dec 8, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Your father can also shine your brain.
> And you still have the chance to go to jail.


Yep, anything is possible.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Unless there's a threat or implied threat, it's not robbery. It's theft.
> 
> Why does nobody know the difference???


Because nobody cares.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Have you ever worked in a restaurant as a tipped employee? Servers are funny creatures, they complain when they have to declare all their tips and then still don't really declare all their tips, and then they file complaints with the labor board if they are not paid minimum wage and the labor board goes after the employer. If servers are fired for having to have the employer make up their wages and don't follow up with it with the labor board that is one them.


You forgot to mention how servers are notoriously horrible tippers themselves!


----------



## Brr1986 (Oct 24, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> You forgot to mention how servers are notoriously horrible tippers themselves!


You couldn't be more wrong servers are notoriously over tippers every server I've ever went out with tips 20-50 percent


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Brr1986 said:


> You couldn't be more wrong servers are notoriously over tippers every server I've ever went out with tips 20-50 percent


Well ok, guess it differs by market. Servers here are as stingy as can be. Some have been repaid by myself with a big fat zero in the tip section of the bill, when I have strategically dined in their section!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tlon7 said:


> I know this question can be responded to by any number of sardonic remarks (I can think of a few myself), but has anyone tried to post a small sign in their vehicle to the effect that 'Please Note: Uber drivers rely on tips to generate just a modest hourly rate. If you are satisfied with your service, please consider tipping." If you have done so or tried it out, do you think it had any positive effect (or negative effect)?


Try putting a sign that reads, you're with a driver who's on the highway to hell, no tips earn the express route.



Brr1986 said:


> You couldn't be more wrong servers are notoriously over tippers every server I've ever went out with tips 20-50 percent


Apparently you haven't picked up casino employees, they are cheapskates.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Brr1986 said:


> You couldn't be more wrong servers are notoriously over tippers every server I've ever went out with tips 20-50 percent


LOL!!!


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

When I was new in the course of a conversation with a rider I explained how when I was looking for advice I would here the vet drivers complain about the lack of tipping. They would say everyone knows to tip a cab, they could not understand why ride share isn't the same. I got a tip on that ride. So as an experiment I tried it 3 more times and got tips each time. You have to have a subtle approach so it does not look like I'm lobbying for a tip but it worked. I haven't tried it in a while but I may try it again.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Tips in ride share are always going to depend upon the caliber of your pax. Airport pax tip more than picking up Little Susie with the new ride share account from high school and driving her lazy self two blocks home. Same for many college students. Business pax almost always tip. Drunks - depends on if they remember.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Wrong again
> 
> Employers electing to use the tip credit provision must be able to show that tipped employees receive at least the minimum wage when direct (or cash) wages and the tip credit amount are combined. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, *the employer must make up the difference*.
> 
> https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.htm


Unless the employer calls it's employees independent contractors.



Clothahump said:


> I have a tip box in my car. It pulls in some extra cash for me. I should put something funnier than 'TIPS ARE GRATEFULLY APPRECIATED", though/
> 
> I like the one: EVERY TIME YOU TIP, CHUCK NORRIS ROUNDKICKS A JUSTIN BIEBER FAN!


If I rode in a car that had that sign, I'd have to give a pretty big tip.


----------



## Peshooter (Feb 17, 2019)

Here's my tip sign


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

tlon7 said:


> I know this question can be responded to by any number of sardonic remarks (I can think of a few myself), but has anyone tried to post a small sign in their vehicle to the effect that 'Please Note: Uber drivers rely on tips to generate just a modest hourly rate. If you are satisfied with your service, please consider tipping." If you have done so or tried it out, do you think it had any positive effect (or negative effect)?


Im a driver if i saw one i wouldn't tip.i tip on service not on a sign


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

The funniest thing just happened. I am going home from daytime work and I set DF with 2 hours ahead as a rival time. So I end up getting all of the crappiest 4 minute rides in the area. I pick this couple going home from a bar. We had a great conversation and a few laughs and they are telling me about this new great bar. 

So when they are leaving I am saying "Thank you for your valuable tips about that bar", as in thank you for your advice. But she apparently hears it as "tips" like expect them for the ride and saying thank you in advance for giving me tips. So she looks a little confused and says, yeah, absolutely, we'd love to give you tips. And two minutes later I see a $3 tip from them on the $5 ride.

I guess it does help to ask for tips


----------

